# Hello, my first and last thread... I think



## stranger (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey!!! 

I solve cubes in 25 seconds, But who cares. I have been browsing this site for one year... I have had no temptation on posting threads... At all. 

So why make this thread and account today? Well... To tell you the truth, I have no clue myself. Sometimes men have urges..... Like me posting this thread... And uh.. Talking, yeah...talking. 

So this is my attempt at making you read this thread and thinking... Yeah... 

Okay so first things first... Why the name "stranger"..... Here let me ask you a question before I answer my question.... Actually I'm probably going to answer my question with this sub question so need too. Just ignore what I previously said.... Except the part about me telling you why I chose the name stranger.....yeah 

Okay do you know me...

If you said "yes" go to the #1 bulletin below 

And if you don't know me go to #2


#1..........seriously..... You know me....uh.... Well..... Geez um.... So how are you today...yeah..... I know women,...women..... I warned you it was coming......oka---...yeah.....okay..... Yeah I'm in the middle of something so.... uh huh... Yeah.... Well I have to go no--... Yeah uh.. Okay bye.....

#2. Thats why I called myself "stranger"...


So now on to my political/religious views. Politically, I support.... Uh... Was it democrat or republican.....uh... I forgot... What makes me think I'm American... And uh why am I telling you everything.... How can I be a stranger... I'm German!!! mein kampf is a complicated one... (P.S.) that was not a hitler comment.............. Uh because I am a jew, and Jews hate hitler. Like cubist hate...... Uh......... Okay I'm done here....

Oh and as me being a Jew.... Uh... I quit 3 seconds ago...ANSI I guess that makes me an atheist now... I have to find another religion... I heard there was an opening for being a catholic... No... Um... I'll just wait a while..... I wouldn't want to **** Mr. Norris off for not praying to him every night.....

................................................................(I'm trying to fill this flat part with dots)...

Hello people my name is J----- B----- and I'm glad to be apart of this community. The above post is to explain to you that I am a stranger.. You don't know me, and never will. I joined this community because I like the way people speak, and talk to each other. Like a family. I may have joined the community. But I want to be apart of it. Not some outcast. I may be a stranger to you all. But it doesn't have to stay that way. Although it will. 

I'm actually a well known person in the celebrity world. But that will keep you guessing. I sing and like to have fun. I have done a couple solves on national television... I was dissed on a couple times in this community. But you don't know me. 










































Lol... I'm not actually Justin bieber... Because that what you were thinking... I think.... I'm going to leave now...


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 15, 2011)

.... Wut :confused:
I'm confused... I think... But maybe I'm not... hm, does that make me contradict myself... or make me contradict my own sentence.... I think... But that means that I'm not thinking if I'm not thinking about not not contradicting the fact that I'm contradicting myself. I think.... Owait hold on the means... You're confused too.... No.... Not necessarily because... Nevermind. I won't say it.... Hold on I just did say 'it'... Or did I...? Nah... Because we are on a forum not voice chat.... But that completely contradicts all that's said so it contradicts my contradiction that I am, therefore contradicting myself thinking i am being contradictory.... I think.......
I will leave the final decision up to you, I think you can handle it. Or not. But that contradicts all that has been contradicted including the fact that I was contradicting myself thinking that I was contradicting myself saying it but not saying it and therefore contradicting my own state of contradictory... Ness.


----------



## Bapao (Aug 15, 2011)

Just admit that you _are_ actually JB. *squeals and throws his Y-fronts at OP*...


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 15, 2011)

So... Many... Ellipses...



Edit:



5BLD said:


> contradictory... Ness.


 
In case you genuinely don't know what's the right word, it's 'contradiction.'


----------



## izovire (Aug 15, 2011)

Cool story bro! (lol I just had to say it)

Jack Black? I hate trying to figure out initials or acronyms... especially acronyms I don't know...

I could also guess James Bond... but he's fictional you see? Jim Beam? Nah... that's a dirnk. Justin Bieber.. Just admit it... I don't care really!


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 15, 2011)

izovire said:


> Cool story bro! (lol I just had to say it)
> 
> Jack Black? I hate trying to figure out initials or acronyms... especially acronyms I don't know...


 
The amount of dashes indicate that "Jack Black" would not work.

Also,


Spoiler



The ultimate alternative to "cool story, bro":


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 15, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> In case you genuinely don't know what's the right word, it's 'contradiction.'


 
I do, in fact know the right word. 
But in my post... It kind of went with the flow.


----------



## sauso (Aug 15, 2011)

will smith?


----------



## Bapao (Aug 15, 2011)

sauso said:


> will smith?


 
More like *J*ill *B*mith


----------



## Olji (Aug 15, 2011)

Jesper Bogren? o.o


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 15, 2011)

Clearly Jack Byrd. 23-26 second average. Close enough for me
Jack Byrd

Justin Bieber does not average 25 sec. More like 1:30


----------



## Raffael (Aug 15, 2011)

stranger said:


> ..bla...
> I joined this community because I like the way people speak, and talk to each other. Like a family. I may have joined the community. *But I want to be apart of it.* Not some outcast. I may be a stranger to you all. But it doesn't have to stay that way. Although it will.
> ...bla..



Never ever has been hitting that space bar been so important before.

Yeah, Grammar-Nazi has just made fun of the troll.


----------



## ianography (Aug 15, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate alternative to "cool story, bro":


 
NO MAN, NO


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 15, 2011)

stranger said:


> I like to have fun.


 No way. You actually LIKE to have fun?! Wow, you are so unique! Most people absolutely hate having fun!


----------



## Edward (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm surprised that name hasn't been taken
Stranger.... how unoriginal


----------



## Edward (Aug 15, 2011)

Guys it's Jason Baum


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 15, 2011)

Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 15, 2011)

/thread?


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 15, 2011)

This thread has to be burned...


----------



## wontolla (Aug 15, 2011)

stranger said:


> Hello, my first...


 Hello!


stranger said:


> and last thread...


Good bye!


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 15, 2011)

wontolla said:


> Hello!
> 
> Good bye!


 
I lol'd!


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Aug 16, 2011)

I like that !

I'm the biggest stranger my name is visible and I'm not a celebrity and the legend is in shadow yesss 

-1- My domain name rubikscuberecord.com
-2- My picture of toronto
-3- I'm the first one cuber BLD on TV too

THE LESS WELL KNOW THAT MOST CONTRIBUTED TO THE RETURN OF THE CUBE 

The only one who has never participated in a championship in WCA and I have an official world record 

The stranger 
Jessica F.
Ron B.


----------



## Dene (Aug 16, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> I'm the biggest stranger my name is visible and I'm not a celebrity and the legend is in shadow yesss


 
You're nuts man. And you're not a stranger, you always post.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 16, 2011)

I found this post amusing. Thank you for giving me something to do.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Aug 16, 2011)

Dene said:


> You're nuts man. And you're not a stranger, you always post.



Avoir autant de message que toi je serais encore l'étranger. Tu ne comprend pas


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 16, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Avoir autant de message que toi je serais encore l'étranger. Tu ne comprend pas


 
French to English translation via Google Translate:

Have as many messages as you I would still be abroad. You do not understand


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 16, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> French to English translation via Google Translate:
> 
> Have as many messages as you I would still be abroad. You do not understand


 
I believe what he said in French could best be translated as: "Even if I had as many posts as you I'd still be a stranger. You don't understand."


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 16, 2011)

J----- B----- = justin bieber lol?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting, Gaétan - I was hoping you would. When I first saw the original poster's id, I thought, "No fair, he's stolen Gaétan's identity!"


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 16, 2011)

But Gaetan is not a stranger, his name is actually quite well-known.
He's just not "recognised" (as in "credited") for his large role* in reviving the cube.

And we all know Gaetan Guimond is just an alias for Terrence Hill 

* self-perceived


----------



## nickcolley (Aug 16, 2011)

izovire said:


> Cool story bro! (lol I just had to say it)
> 
> Jack Black? I hate trying to figure out initials or acronyms... especially acronyms I don't know...
> 
> I could also guess James Bond... but he's fictional you see? Jim Beam? Nah... that's a dirnk. Justin Bieber.. Just admit it... I don't care really!


 
It's Jack Baniels


----------



## Owen (Aug 16, 2011)

Guimond is a stranger because none of you understand his strong role in speedcubing history.


----------



## Maniac (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, you scare me. How did you get banned already? Tolling?


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 16, 2011)

Maniac said:


> Wow, you scare me. How did you get banned already? Tolling?


 
Probably got banned because:



uberCuber said:


> Obvious troll is obvious.


----------

